# The World is not Enough on deck of the Spiegelgracht



## ton (Jan 27, 2007)

Ed van Zon has send me today his photos of The World is Not Enough , met him on a forum of Go-Gracht , he is working for Spliethoff's Bevrachtingskantoor B.V /Sevenstar Yacht Transportation , he was on board of the Spiegelgracht and has made some splendid pictures of the voyage of the World Is Not Enough from Rotterdam to Miami , the first part of series with posts of the voyage of The World Is Not Enough , is showing the preperation of the trip .
Photos by Ed van Zon

Ed van Zon was aan boord op de Spiegelgracht [ klik op de oranje linken ] en maakte een hele mooie serie foto's , ik ga ze niet allemaal laten zien , maar toch wel een aantal in verschillende posten , vandaag een begin met de voorbereidingen van.......
Foto's zijn eigendom van Ed van Zon
http://www.tonistasworld.blogspot.com

http://members.chello.nl/d.jansen24


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome ton to the SN site. Enjoy it and all it has to offer. Bon voyage.


----------

